# Why are bolies round?



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I don't see the need for round bolies but I am going to now find out why









It seems if I use a sausage maker and simply cut the links off at 1" or smaller sections they would work fine... NO?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Boilies are only round for 1 reason:

Aerodynamics on long casts.

Carp don't care if they are round, square, triangle, pyramid, spaghetti strands 

Rolling them just keeps them even size for those of us who are "junkies"  LOL.

I'm sure everyone has their reasons, but Aerodynamics are a big thing in Europe. I know of a guy that rolls out the sausages, and cuts them off and uses the "bars" to fish with. Work just fine.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Sling shots


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hence Aerodynamics


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Actually, try shooting 1/2 of a boilie out of a slingshot. Talk about a curve now.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll bring my boilie throwing stick to Dillon...BYOB....Bring your Own Boilies and give it a go


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bob,

I'll bring mine from Royal Carp too


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Someone have a pic of the throwing stick?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is a curved one:











Here is a straight one, the one I have:


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a minature Jai-Jai stick


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hmnmnn 
Now can I make one LOL or something that will work better then the scoop I use now


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

atrkyhntr said:


> hmnmnn
> Now can I make one LOL or something that will work better then the scoop I use now


Look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Love the creativity.  Some of the gizmo's that people come up with are awesome! We need a creativity award in Ohio. Any suggestions? LOL.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Sure...
a aa now that you asked...
We can call it the "SHARE THE WEALTH CARPERS" award   

Hey Ak "Pass the corn PLEASE"


----------

